

Ask HN: How do you think .net, .co, .ly & .me stack up? - thewordpainter

Just a couple years ago, this wasn't even a question: .net was the clear-cut #2 if you couldn't score your .com<p>Where do you think things stand now? Are there particular situations that make you favor .co, .ly &#38; .me (and others) over .net?<p>What factors help you determine which one you'd choose?
======
starrwarrior
.net is still probably far more familiar to most people. Trendy domains are
just that. Neat, but may not stand the test of time. However, are domains
really even that relevant anymore considering how many will get to your site
via a search engine even though they know the URL?

~~~
thewordpainter
it's an extra click...but like you said, i think it'll become more & more
expected with time.

------
auganov
Only consider using those if they really go along with your name.

If you're planning something that relies on a lot of traffic anything else
than .com is risky if you ask me. I'd rather have a longer name and use .com
than .net.

Of course if I could get a great, short, catchy .net domain I would. But these
days it's not too likely, so the chances are that whatever you're trying to
register is already not that great so you can still rename it.

Whenever I see a non-com link it gives me the feeling of it being a B-class
website. No matter how un-true it might be that's how my brain works.

------
staunch
For 99.9% of startups anything but a .com is a mistake. How many YC companies
do you see getting other TLDs? They're all getting the same good advice.

Buy a good one if you can or choose a name that's not taken.

------
tobylane
.me for cutesy personal things, .ly for libyans and .co for columbians.
Because of course we have to get our cute puppies, 1.21 jiggawatts of polonium
power and some suspicious white powder from somewhere.

Either get them to hold every domain with your name, or for some good url
hack. In which case get .com and .net anyway. If I ever get tobyla.ne I'll
want to have tobylane.com and tobylane.net.

------
iworkforthem
.com - My first choice but it is tough to secure a brandable domain with 6
chars or less.

.net/.org - To secure it from cyber squatters.

.me/.co - Any projects/gigs related to the startup.

------
MatthewPhillips
I would get the .net and not give it a second thought. In 10 years having a
.me or .ly domain will look like having knee high socks.

~~~
thewordpainter
really think so? i think .net is the one that's getting jumped.

another interesting note: i think all these new domains will favor more & more
google queries as people just don't know how to find the sites.

